# Audi Driver: Jessica Alba and Her Audi Q7



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Actress Jessica Alba was recently caught by paparazzi in Santa Monica exiting her grey Audi Q7. As a mom of two, the car is probably a very good choice and Jessica's not new to Audi, as we've spotted her before at events like the 2010 Audi Super Bowl party (see photo above).

The shots were posted at JustJared.com and we've linked that below. If you're against paparazzi shots then just trust us on the Q7. We like to provide an alternative link for these sorts of posts and since we're not readily finding an official JessicaAlba website (plenty of fan sites though), we have found the actress is quite open at posting about her personal life on her Twitter and Facebook pages. You can also find more about her at these sites and we've also linked them below.

* Jessica Alba on Facebook *
* Jessica Alba on Twitter *
* Jessica Alba Audi Q7 Photo Set on JustJared.com *


----------



## simmran02 (Oct 18, 2012)

Very nice car i love it


----------

